# Insane



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

So I want to take back the damsles that cycled my tank so I can add some other fish, well today one got handled.
I check out the tank and the skinnyass crab (not sure what he is but he looks like a huge daddy longleg spider) is just grubbing the sh*t out of one of the damsles. He has him in his claws and is just going to town. I look like an hour later and a scarlet hermit is on his back and munching away on the damsel. then the brittle star starts grabbing the dead damsel and trying to yank it away from the hermit. Then the skinny ass crab grabs the damsel and just rips it out away from the hermit and the brittle star, walks backward up the rock and starts munching again. My chick is grossing out, but i think it is cool as hell.

Gota love the salt world!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

that skinny crab is a arrow crab from what it sounds like..and congrads on killing the little pest..


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i have an arrow crab too......... they are the sh*t!!!!!!!!! they never stop moving and they pick up pieces of substrate and move them around........ great personalities..... highly reccomened!!!!!!!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

*unf...unf....unf* sorry I too am excited by this battle for the damsel


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

sounds exciting, seriously. I hardley ever watch tv, but i can sit and watch my fish for hours, even when the action is not quite as intense as you've been experiencing.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hahaha, thats the sh*t


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

"THE CROWD SCREAM"


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They do some cool things. My coral banded shrimp gutted my anemony for the piece of food it had eaten earlier. I wish it had been a damsel like yours ate. Shrimps, hermits, And crabs have a ton of personality. I stare quite a bit at what they are doing.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have now got to get a salt tank







to much to resist









cant wait till i get money to finally buy a salt tank


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

He sounds like my hermit crab it might be an arro crab I dunno he is relaly pretty when he comes out of his shell and he is very big.


----------

